# Looking at getting a Hobie Pro Angler... What's the Pro's and Con's?



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

I am presently working as a private contractor here in Iraq. So I am stuck over here reading about how everybody back home is enjoying themselves fishing. Don't get me wrong I am thankful for the post, but I miss home and hearing my drag scream as a 100 yards of line disappears off my reel. 
Looking to get a Yak when I return to use on my leave. It doesn't make sense to spend 50k on a boat that will I will use a few days then I return to Iraq for work. 
A Yak on the other hand would be a different story. :whistling:Think I may be able to talk the Wife into letting Daddy have a little time on the water in a Yak while she suns herself on the beach.
Like I said I have been looking at the Pro Angler, but I am open for experienced Yakkers for advise. If you have a Pro Angler even better, what equipment/ extras would be recommended? I have read that there are issues with the live well systems.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Get a nice color gps/FF to go with it, you won't be sorry. A lot of guys like the CO2 life vests ( like a horse collar ) those run about $100, a good floating marine radio, younger think about wiring up some lights for night fishing if you really want to pimp it out. Austin Kayak has some great fishing packages you can look at. Also join to Hobie Pro Angler group on Facebook to see what everyone is doing with theirs.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i have a hobie pro angler.and the only con is it is heavy. i also started the hobie pro angler group on facebook. check it out lots of info. you can make a live well way cheaper then the hobie livewell and better.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I have a few more months until I can come home for leave, but am not opposed to purchasing a yak from here based on fead back from the forum. Is there a local dealer in P'cola for Hobie? It would be nice to come home and it be sitting in the showroom ready for the water.
I have been a angler all my life, but new to the yak scene. Reading everyone's post has opened my eyes to a new era in fishing. Looking forward to meeting many of you on the water. If you have any specific items for "pimping out" a new Hobie Pro Angler please help me spend my money lol. When I join you guys on the water, and start tearing the fish up, promise not to hate!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken Pensacola Kayak and Sail is a Hobie dealer.. check out the Mod threads for rigging tips, or just do what i did and watch bbartons youtube vids..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup, it's heavy on land. A couple hundred bucks on some GOOD wheels and it's not a problem. I am starting to see some future corrosion issues on the seat base (after 1.5 years), but I've been slacking off on the rinse-down lately. Plus, the horizontal rod rack tubes are only good for ultra light tackle. Can't think of any other "cons" at the moment. As far as the "pros"...don't get me started! It's friggin awesome man! You will NOT be disappointed.

I would like to see a review of the new Pro Angler 12. I'm considering "upgrading" to the smaller one next year. I'd like to try one out first though.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

PompNewbie said:


> If I'm not mistaken Pensacola Kayak and Sail is a Hobie dealer.. check out the Mod threads for rigging tips, or just do what i did and watch bbartons youtube vids..


I don't think they deal Hobies. Key Sailing is where I got my PA. It's on p-cola beach. P-cola kayak and sail has some fine Ocean Kayaks and other paddle yak brands. I've bought two O.K.'s from them. They're good people.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

I was just looking at the Humminbird 798ci HD SI. It's looks great, but is there a real ned for Side Imaging? I definitely want a 2n1 GPS/Fish Finder to save space. Anyone have experience with a specific unit? Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobie has strict dealer territorial constraints. Key Sailing is the only Pensacola-area Hobie dealer. Liquid Surf in FWB I believe is a Hobie dealer. Pensacola Kayak can only sell Hobies from their Fairhope store. The prices will be identical no matter where you go. Good luck and keep your head down.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> Hobie has strict dealer territorial constraints. Key Sailing is the only Pensacola-area Hobie dealer. Liquid Surf in FWB I believe is a Hobie dealer. Pensacola Kayak can only sell Hobies from their Fairhope store. The prices will be identical no matter where you go. Good luck and keep your head down.


The Fairhope Boat Company, our sister shop, sells Hobies but we do not at Pensacola Kayak & Sail.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

No dout go with a PA if u have no worries about wight get the 14 if u do might want to order a PA 12 has a great Seat system. only extra that has not been mention that i like to have to rest is stake out pole and a anchore system with anchore. good luck


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

PA it will be. Thanks for the input and the locations. I've visited the recommended web sites, since I am over seas and can not visit the stores fronts in person. And Liquid Surf in Ft. Walton has a very informative web site. I will contact them soon to see what kind of deal I can work out. I'm thinking the Wife :no: won't understand, but I've been in the dog house before. Besides she love suprises!!! Maybe she will suprise me and tell me to buy one for her. That would be awesome. Have a beautiful Wife and she loves to fish... wonder if she would clean them too hmmmmm Nah.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The Owner, Bobby Neighbors, at Liquid Surf and Sail is a great guy. Highly recommend him and his staff to assist you getting started. I'm looking at my fifth yak, Island Adventure sailing system from his establishment. THE BIGGEST HINT is to get in the various yaks, in the water, and see what fits you best. The Revolution is a dream to troll in, the PA is a tugboat and stable, the Outback is everyman's Yak - you have to "feel" them to decide.

my $.02
Stressless


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with stressless why not try them all out before u decide...

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

I may need a tug boat lol. I am 6'2" 250lbs plus all the gear I will need the stability. I have been pricing elctronics for my future yak and wow!!! I would hate to dunk that stuff. Guess you just got to keep that stuff stowed away safe and dry until you get past the breakers. Any one see the need for Side Imaging. My thinking was it would help running across wrecks. The down side is they are expensive and I would hate to dump it in the Gulf. All your help is greatly appreciated Fellow Anglers.:thumbup: Hopefully soon I will post pics of a Bad Ass Yak.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah for your size I think the best fit is the 14 pro angler. I had the humminbird 798si and loved it. you can see so much, things you would normally just go over. its not necesssary but sure was nice its going to be hard getting used to not having it and just seeing blobs... haha

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> yeah for your size I think the best fit is the 14 pro angler. I had the humminbird 798si and loved it. you can see so much, things you would normally just go over. its not necesssary but sure was nice its going to be hard getting used to not having it and just seeing blobs... haha
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


I have to ask!!! Did it go for a swim? Why don't you have it now? Also how did you rig the transducer? Does it come with a thru hull?


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Also on the 798ci HD SI. How much of the bottom could you cover? I really don't want to just drag lures around and not maximize my scan of the bottom. So that is a big factor in what unit I will get.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I sold the unit to a fellow forum member hopefully he will post somepics he gets from it soon . it could cover up to 150 to each side plus it still has normal 2d sonar.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I sold the unit to a fellow forum member hopefully he will post somepics he gets from it soon . it could cover up to 150 to each side plus it still has normal 2d sonar.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


That settles it!!! That's the one for me. I researched and found that they advertise water resistant:whistling: and comes with a 2 years warranty. And I am sure they offer a extended warranty. Not to excited about drilling wholes in the yak for the transom mount transducer though.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used a liberator mini mount for mine from madfroggear also look up millertimes install here on the forum its very clean he even did some sweet lights I think throphy husband helped him with em..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Stressless said:


> The Owner, Bobby Neighbors, at Liquid Surf and Sail is a great guy. Highly recommend him and his staff to assist you getting started. I'm looking at my fifth yak, Island Adventure sailing system from his establishment. THE BIGGEST HINT is to get in the various yaks, in the water, and see what fits you best. The Revolution is a dream to troll in, the PA is a tugboat and stable, the Outback is everyman's Yak - you have to "feel" them to decide.
> 
> my $.02
> Stressless


I also bought my PA from Liquid. Great guys and really good about helping with any questions. Take a look at some of my vids and BBarton's. Will give you some ideas on rigging. Also checkout the Pro Angler section on the Hobiecat.com forums. There is a huge amount of information there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

3 mile bridge shoot I got from 798si

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, you don't need that for 3 mile. Just find a bright light and fish it, lol.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know I was trying to learn how to take a screen shoot with it.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> I also bought my PA from Liquid. Great guys and really good about helping with any questions. Take a look at some of my vids and BBarton's. Will give you some ideas on rigging. Also checkout the Pro Angler section on the Hobiecat.com forums. There is a huge amount of information there.


Capt. Kirk from the Hobie dealer on Pensacola Beach just replied to my email. I would like to do business with a local vendor, so I will give him first shot at earning my money. Unless any fellow anglers have had bad experiences with them. If anyone has please let me know. 
Thanks for the info on the Side Imaging Unit. I am sold on that thang...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

there's a learning curve but its so nice once u get it going..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Go with kurt at key sailing, he will take care of you!


----------

